

Voice Calls and the Apple Watch - florzadeh
http://blog.discovergpio.com/posts/004-tech-talk-voice-calls-apple-watch/

======
aselig
Interesting article - would love to see more information on AEC tradeoffs -
what proximity between mics and speakers can you achieve before the cost in
audio quality / performance is too high? There's always the risk of feedback
(take a hearing aid for example) The Walkie Talkie type approach, while
cumbersome, may be the best served for this application aka press a button to
speak.

~~~
ssavant
From what I've seen, if you can get 20dB of isolation mechanically between the
speaker and mic, you'll be good. The AEC can generally take care of the rest.

------
joshstrange
... This is nothing more than speculation, they don't have an Apple Watch yet.
This is just link bait.

